# Omaha, NE shopping for yarn



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

My hubby and I are planning a weekend in Omaha, NE in October, so if anyone has info they would like to share in regard to places to check out yarn, knitting and crocheting and even some beading I would love to hear from you. We will be staying downtown in the Old Market area, but of course will have our GPS so I can get anywhere....LOL!
Thanks in advance for your help.
Have a GREAT EVENING!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is a search for yarn stores:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Omaha yarn stores&fr=mcsaoff

And bead stores:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Omaha bead stores&fr=mcsaoff

I envy you! It has been several years since I was there, but it looks like the number of shops for both addictions have increased. Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

dkosth said:


> My hubby and I are planning a weekend in Omaha, NE in October, so if anyone has info they would like to share in regard to places to check out yarn, knitting and crocheting and even some beading I would love to hear from you. We will be staying downtown in the Old Market area, but of course will have our GPS so I can get anywhere....LOL!
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Have a GREAT EVENING!


I wish I could tell you we have half a dozen great yarn store but I'm afraid that's not true. We had a great one "String of Purls" but it closed 4 years ago. There is still "Personal Threads" on Cass and 80something but it is not large nor is it friendly. That's all I'll say about it. I belong to a newly formed knitting group and that's the general opinion of all so it's not just me.

We have JoAmnn's, Michael's Hancock, Walmart, Hobby Lobby and Mangelson's. That's it.

I understand there is a yarn shop in Lincoln.

Enjoy your visit to Omaha. Go to the Henry Doorley Zoo...it is one of the largest and best in the country! You won't regret it, I promise! Wear comfy shoes....it's big!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

There's an awesome shop in Kearney, mind you that's quite a ways away. It's called The Wooly Mamoth. The owner is a doll and has just about any fiber you may want.


----------



## nanamessick (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi from Missouri. I shop in Omaha from time to time and was disappointed when String of Purls closed because it was a fabulous yarn shop and the Purl Girls gave unlimited support. Now, however, Personal Threads is probably the premier yarn store in Omaha. It is on the second floor of a grand interiors gallery. Take the elevator to visit the yarn shop where you will find lovely yarns and pleasant help. It is located at the intersection of West Dodge and Cass, just east of 90th Street. Save time to visit the gallery, and don't forget the feed your wild side at the Omaha Zoo. Omaha abounds with good restaurants, there is a Penzey's (spices), and the whole Old Market experience is fun. Enjoy.


----------



## peace on earth (Mar 27, 2011)

The Wooly Mammoth in Kearney is great, reputed to be the best in a large area (which includes Omaha). Wonderful selection of yarns and the customer service is superb. We are blessed to have them here.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a little yarn shop in Gretna, NE, just to the west of Omaha. I have not been in it, just scoped it out one day when they were closed, so no idea what it is like. I have plans to check it out in the next couple of weeks and will post again. There is a large yarn shop in Lincoln, just off Hiway 2 on 48th Street.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

My sis and I used to drive over from Des Moines and would go to the String of Pearls, a very nice store, but now closed. Not much over there that isn't just the craft stores, too bad.

CeliaJ


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

The yarn shop in Gretna has moved to 7409 Main St, Ralston, NE it is in a small mall called Manny's Mini Mall and she is towards the end of the building, use the second entrance. The name of the store is Tonya's Cute by Design and it's a great litte store with a lot to offer. If you can't find her the number is 402-575-7626. Tonya is a great instructor and all around nice person who has taught me much. Hope you check her out along with all the other big chain store options. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for that info I live in Omaha and didn't know the shop even existed!


----------

